# MS Excel Research Pane Popping Up



## farzona11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Every few minutes or even SECONDS, this stupid Research Pane pops up and makes using excel completely useless and frustrating.
I can't do anything, it's as if my ALT key is randomly being held down by itself.

Whether I click a cell, or type something, or restart my computer, or exit excel, this error yet occurs. Every single time I use it.

All i've found was this:
http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/812148-research-pane-keeps-popping-up.html
A problem similar to mine, however no solutions or answers.

Can someone please help me. I'm using Eeepc netbook series, with Windows XP installed. I believe I have MS 2003...


----------



## Jubbaloo (May 11, 2009)

i dont know if this works in 03 but you can try disabling the pane

Add/Remove Programs ---> Microsoft Office ---> Add or Remove Features ---> expand Office Tools ---> disable Research Explorer Bar


----------



## farzona11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you for that, but unfortunately it hasn't convenienced me in any form =/
All i've been given the option to do is UPDATE or REMOVE: Word, Excel, Powerpoint, or Outlook. 

And btw, it's Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003. Stupid piece of crap...with these irritating errors -_-


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Open Excel itself and go to Tools, Options, View and make sure the check box beside the words "Startup Task Pane" is unchecked.


----------



## Jubbaloo (May 11, 2009)

There was a post in the previous thread about keyboard problems - is there a chance that this is the case?


----------



## farzona11 (Feb 19, 2010)

I doubt it, since it ONLY occurs with Excel...and nothing else. =(


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Reopening for solution to be posted.


----------



## Jon_Peltier (Apr 8, 2011)

After fighting with this myself for years, I found out the answer.

From Word, press Alt-F11 to open the VB Editor.

Press Ctrl-G to open the Immediate Window.

Type this line and press Enter:

*Application.CommandBars("Research").Enabled = False*


----------

